# Microwaves that fit inside 12" deep wall cabinet



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Microwaves that fit inside 12" deep wall cabinet - Do they exist?

Wall cabinet with door.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

jaketrades said:


> Wall cabinet with door.


There are none. Microwaves require air, you don't put one inside a closed cabinet. Some manufacturers make a specific open upper wall cabinet with a shelf that sticks out 16" or so for a microwave. 

You can also go with an over-the-stove microwave with exhaust. You can also go with a single oven cabinet with a microwave. _Plan_ your appliances before you buy the cabinets (also helps determine exhausting requirements and electrical feeds).

P.S. with rentals you decide if you'll be providing one and that also helps you determine if its just an open shelf or built-in (face plate or over stove).


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

3onthetree; said:


> There are none. Microwaves require air, you don't put one inside a closed cabinet. Some manufacturers make a specific open upper wall cabinet with a shelf that sticks out 16" or so for a microwave.
> 
> You can also go with an over-the-stove microwave with exhaust. You can also go with a single oven cabinet with a microwave. _Plan_ your appliances before you buy the cabinets (also helps determine exhausting requirements and electrical feeds).
> 
> P.S. with rentals you decide if you'll be providing one and that also helps you determine if its just an open shelf or built-in (face plate or over stove).


I'm was planning a proper range hood over the range for exhaust. I think that's going to exhaust better than a microwave. 

But you got me thinking. I do see my cabinet maker makes a 30" microwave wall cabinet that I'd need to cut on site and customize for my microwave. My slide in range is 30" so it would be a perfect place to put the 30" microwave wall cabinet.

Thanks - I'll do some research on microwave exhaust capability!!


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok I JUST realizeD this microwave cabinet is not designed to go over a range.

Aside from being a fire hazard, (wood over a range), the ducts would be blocked. My bad.

I'm going to stick with a classic wall mounted range hood and try find a place for this microwave cabinet.

The microwave cabinet is 15" deep vs a standard cabinet is 12" . This will cause some aesthetic line issues.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

jaketrades said:


> The microwave cabinet is 15" deep vs a standard cabinet is 12"


Similar to the shelf in a 12" version. Just from experience trying to buy family presents (and having to return them), you're stuck with 14" small microwaves with lower wattage to fit in a wall-hung cabinet (the cord pushes it out another 1" or so), and limited to less choice in finishes and stuff. Some people like bigger ones, turntables, or multi-purpose convection ones. Those will only fit on the counter or a stand-up deep oven cabinet.

I let renters bring their own, I don't want to clean it when they're done. For corporate renters I keep a little one, but charge additional rent.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

They can go below the countertop in base cabinets with proper venting space and power hookup. Anyplace for pullout shelf?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Koa said:


> They can go below the countertop in base cabinets with proper venting space and power hookup. Anyplace for pullout shelf?


I mean, they make drawer microwaves too (not that I care for them), so no need for a pullout shelf.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

huesmann; said:


> I mean, they make drawer microwaves too (not that I care for them), so no need for a pullout shelf.




Last I checked they were $500-$650. That’s a lot of money to reheat my coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love that drawer micro. :smile:
I heat so many things in the micro, that drawer
would sure make it easier than the over the
stove one.

edit...we have an over the stove micro exhaust.
It vents our straight out the wall (not through
the top cabinet ) it works very well.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure of your exact spec's..... but GE makes an under the cabinet mount smaller micro...


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We built out a frame for our 12" deep cabinets to bring them flush to the face of our OTR microwave. Gave us room for the vent without basically loosing the cabinet over the nuker. That said, I'm not keen on the OTR microwave anymore. It looks good, but it's a bit of a PITA because I have to have the fan on anytime I cook anything or the face of the nuker steams up and beads water everywhere - hate it.

Loving that drawer one, never seen one before so I'll have to look into it


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, you see those drawer nuke boxes in all the fancy new high end homes. I guess they're unusual and people think unusual means high end. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Yeah, you see those drawer nuke boxes in all the fancy new high end homes. I guess they're unusual and people think unusual means high end. :vs_laugh:


Yeah. Why do 18" dishwashers cost 50% more than 24" dishwashers?

Partly b/c it's not on the main assembly line. But partly b/c the manufacturer knows the consumer has a dire need.


And microwave drawers. Ha they start at over $1000 / incl tax.

https://www.ajmadison.com/b.php/Drawer;Microwaves/Ns~_price_with_promos_02_|0;N~28+4294836766


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Like I said, "high end."


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

jaketrades said:


> Yeah. Why do 18" dishwashers cost 50% more than 24" dishwashers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And narrow fridges (24”) cost way way more than wide fridges in the USA. In the UK and Europe, narrow fridges are normal.


----------

